# Just finished Cabriolet roof rack



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

So my little Brother has wanted a roof rack for his Cabriolet for a while now. Seeing as how its impossible to find a Votex rack, my Dad decided to build one from scratch. Heres the pics.








































































Thinking of making a few more.


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (JigenVW)*

I like your car, and the roof rack is killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It doesn't look like it hinges up though to drop the top, do you have to unscrew it every time?


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (diceman469)*

Haha, thanks. Its my little Brother's car though. No it doesn't hinge. We were trying to simplify it and we had trouble trying to find a good hinge. Remove 6 screws and it lifts off. Its pretty light too. The next ones to be built will most likely be hinged though.


_Modified by JigenVW at 4:25 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (JigenVW)*

pretty sick.... I always said I wouldn't drill holes into my A-pillars but that's making me want to build a freakin rack now for my car.


----------



## hotori (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

Love the look dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (hotori)*

Thanks guys.
The front mounting points are clamped onto the drip rail on the a pillar. Only holes that have been drilled are on the b pillar.


_Modified by JigenVW at 7:54 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (JigenVW)*

That thing is titties!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Motivating me to get work done on mine!!


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (YJSAABMAN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you using a hinge?


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (JigenVW)*

*changes pants*
Should have mentioned this was NWS















Boobies!








-AJ


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_Thanks guys.
The front mounting points are clamped onto the drip rail on the a pillar. Only holes that have been drilled are on the b pillar.

_Modified by JigenVW at 7:54 PM 5-31-2008_

yeah wouldn't work that way on my car...... so i would have to drill


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

all you need now is a rusty old cooler and some other junk to put up there.

seriously though, that's some pretty nice work.


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (vw_nick)*

Thanks alot. My Father's an ex machinist and does hardwood flooring for a living. So that explains the triple poly coated wood slats and metal work haha. I can't remember what type of flooring was used. The car just made a 3hr drive loaded down with camping gear and coolers.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Just finished Cabriolet roof rack (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_pretty sick.... I always said I wouldn't drill holes into my A-pillars but that's making me want to build a freakin rack now for my car.

x2


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

It will be TITZ when you get a hinged one on there. They would sell ! It looks oem and nice craftsmanship too !


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

replace the screws with lynch pins for quick removal. that thing is very nice


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (simon_C)*

I still desire a pic of it with the top down!


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco75)*

i was thinking about making my own but if your going to make more i might just wait and buy one from you








looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (89GTiMk2)*

Hmmmm. I wonder if Dzus fasteners would work for the b-pillar mount?


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

Dzuz fasteners are mostly for tieing down sheet metal like body panels. Not a high sheer strength fastener. Linch pins however, properly sized....


----------



## 74type1 (Apr 21, 2007)

I like the look, and it seems to work on your car. Really like the planking. Just not for my car.


----------



## guevono (Jun 6, 2009)

great look. Never even thought about this.
cheers!
-m


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (guevono)*

Thanks for the comments guys! We have briefly talked of making some more of these, but not much more than that. Will let you guys know if we do though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and the best pic I can find with the top down:


----------



## lynchdgti (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (JigenVW)*

Make them yet ?


----------



## 86 Cabby (Apr 13, 2008)

I want one of these! Have you made them yet?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (86 Cabby)*

Looks great, but doesn't look like it flips up like the Votex rack, requiring removal for top operation.


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

i have some CAD drawings for a folding rack but have never gotten arounf to actually building it
i might have to find that file now though ahah


----------



## rjenkins410 (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: i need one of these


----------



## jessydubb (Jun 14, 2010)

okay, can you make one for me? seriously ive been wanting a roof rack for my cabby for a while now because i snowboard this would be killer!!


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

That roof rack looks awsome!!! Very nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

This is an old thread, but can you give us a basic idea on how it was made?


----------



## cafolla1 (Mar 4, 2007)

you know, i love this, the ONLY thing i would change, is instead of the permeant basket, i would have made it like the votex mk3 one with thule type modular bars


----------



## Needleman (Jul 4, 2011)

*Would love to buy one!*

please let me know when more are made, i would love to buy one!


----------



## mexvdubr91 (Nov 25, 2009)

thats sick..im in to buy one if you do more:thumbup:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

I want one too !


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

LOVE IT! I want one :thumbup:


----------



## kbarnett (Nov 14, 2010)

If you make more how much you looking for without the slats? just the frame?


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

it looks sweet, does it still hinge or do you have to remove the entire rack to put the top down.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

building mine this weekend, i think im going to hinge it to the pass. side.....well see....lol


----------



## Corradorounds31 (Mar 11, 2010)

whoever builds one post pics........and then be ready to start taking orders cause I want one!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Gilguh (Sep 1, 2011)

i would be all over it too!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

going to meet my aluminum welder guy in about 45 min.....hes gonna show me all the hardware he can get.....clips, hinges and such....

ill post when i get back....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

he is basically building me the frame to my design specs.....which will sort of mimic the classic style of the one in here....

but it will hinge, and its gonna be lighter, as it will be aluminum....

wish me luck..


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> he is basically building me the frame to my design specs.....which will sort of mimic the classic style of the one in here....
> 
> but it will hinge, and its gonna be lighter, as it will be aluminum....
> 
> wish me luck..


let me know how it comes out! might need to talk to your welder friend


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

will do.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

gonna stop thread jacking.....just got back....updates on the rack in my build thread....check sig.


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Let me know how it turns out and if your guy will make anymore frames for sale? 

I am rocking this loadwarrior basket and have since added the front locking frame from another cabbie top to make it more quick release.....but if something more classic comes along im down to ditch this one


----------



## cab89 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job, looks great, but if I can't drop the top at a moment's notice, a convertible is of no use to me.


----------



## bigLdubz (Jun 11, 2009)

hey you selling any frame bars? can make the bucket but let me know. thanks luke


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

sweet:thumbup: i want one...


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

definately interested in one.....


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

I know this is an older thread. But I wanted to share my home made roof rack with every one. Got the Cabby for free about a month ago. Roof rack is made from steel water pipe and Bimini boat top parts for tilting. Cost about $40 to make.


----------



## bigLdubz (Jun 11, 2009)

thats tits ... u got close up on how its mounted on the windshild piller?


----------



## jinxd12 (Jun 6, 2012)

loving the wood roof rack, and to the 2nd guy thats pretty sweet too!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

GTOJohnny67 said:


> I know this is an older thread. But I wanted to share my home made roof rack with every one. Got the Cabby for free about a month ago. Roof rack is made from steel water pipe and Bimini boat top parts for tilting. Cost about $40 to make.


I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

Close up of front hinge

Close up rear lock


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

I do have to thank the OP his rack is all over google. It's the reason I built mine, and the reason I joined Vortex.


----------



## ambush_boy (Jul 10, 2011)

*jely jelly jelly*

man i want a roof rack now, someone should put up a diy, i dont have enough room for stuff in my trunk or back seat at all...


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

any mk3 cabrios done anything similar? i'm not afraid to drill some holes


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

what would the cost be? 

i might be interested in one too!


----------



## kinggargantuan (Jun 4, 2011)

Moshua said:


> any mk3 cabrios done anything similar? i'm not afraid to drill some holes


 same 

bump


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

mines not hinged yet....but i have what i made in my build thread in my sig. 

i also just re-did the bottom with bamboo.....looks rad, thats in there too


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

My friend made one years ago with hinges in front and in back he used a seat belt buckel on each side__ was pretty cool


----------



## EuroSwagen (Mar 28, 2012)

that came of beautiful


----------



## GTOJohnny67 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sold my car, guy didn't want roof rack. If any one wants it. $35 bucks come get it. I've had about 150lbs on it no problem. Surf board pads not included. Also has stand up bike rack on it (not pictured)


----------



## RookieCabby92 (Dec 11, 2012)

this is awesome!!! :thumbup::thumbup: i've been looking for something like this since i bought my cabby. i race mountain bikes and there is no way of fitting my bike in my car. i am kinda skeptical about buying the votex rack but it looks to be my only option for transporting the bike. i really dont want to put a hitch on my car because i want to preserve the look (i know, like bolting a roof rack is keeping original but c'mon looks way better than a hitch setup)

are you guys building these for sale???


----------



## RookieCabby92 (Dec 11, 2012)

GTOJohnny67 said:


> Sold my car, guy didn't want roof rack. If any one wants it. $35 bucks come get it. I've had about 150lbs on it no problem. Surf board pads not included. Also has stand up bike rack on it (not pictured)


well hey, right in front of my face...

does this rack work with bikes?? just need it to hold 2 bikes max...


----------



## chris24f22 (Aug 13, 2012)

i know this is old but how much weight have you had on the roof rack ?


----------



## Jighigmayor (Oct 2, 2015)

*Material size*

Is that square pipe? What size?


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

Jighigmayor said:


> Is that square pipe? What size?


3 years since last post, on a 6 year old thread. Your answer may be a while coming.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

Jighigmayor said:


> Is that square pipe? What size?





GTOJohnny67 said:


> ........ Roof rack is made from steel water pipe and Bimini boat top parts for tilting.....


And ugly ugly with the pipe fittings, screams for welding.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

tolusina said:


> And ugly ugly with the pipe fittings, screams for welding.


Even welding would not make it look better. It's still ugly.


----------



## Dr.Kampus (Jan 16, 2019)

So it may be a long shot that this is still around even after 10 years. But some closer images of the mounting mechanism for the rain gutter would be awesome form the white carbio. I've been wanting to make one of these racks for a while.


----------



## Swordie100 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's just drilled into the rain gutter itself in order to secure it.


----------

